# Les applications achetées sont-elles transférables ?



## Hepatmoi (15 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté plusieurs applications sur l'app store pour mon premier iphone acheté en Belgique.  Je l'ai revendu et attends le nouvel iphone 3GS. 

Vais-je pouvoir transférer mes applications vers ce nouvel iphone sans devoir les repayer ?

Toutes les applications sont toujours sur mon itunes.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2009)

Aucun souci, tes applications son lier à ton compte iTunes et non a ton appareil. Donc, c'est transférable à vie.


----------



## Hepatmoi (15 Juin 2009)

Eh bien merci de cette réponse ultra-rapide Gwen.

Bonne soirée


----------



## chabikad (20 Juin 2009)

bonjour, j'ai acheté "ifighter" (jeu d'avion) hier sur appstore. le download s'est très bien passé mais quand je veux le transférer sur mon iphone cela ne fonctionne pas malgré que itunes est ouvert?!?. quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp ? merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2009)

chabikad a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai acheté "ifighter" (jeu d'avion) hier sur appstore. le download s'est très bien passé mais quand je veux le transférer sur mon iphone cela ne fonctionne pas malgré que itunes est ouvert?!?



question posée à double
http://forums.macg.co/app-store/probleme-de-telechargement-logiciel-appstore-vers-iphone-267745.html


----------



## Raf (25 Novembre 2009)

Dans le même genre d'idée, si j'ai un iphone et ipod touch, est ce que je peux mettre mes applications sur les deux sans problèmes ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2009)

Bien sûr... de la même façon que tu peux mettre les musiques achetées sur autant d'iPODs et iPHONEs que tu souhaites synchroniser avec ton Mac (ou PC)


----------



## aygulf (10 Janvier 2010)

A mon avis , pas de souci, car tes apps se transfererons automatquement sur ton nouvel appareil lors de la synchro


----------



## sanakro (10 Janvier 2010)

j'ai deux iPhones et un touch, les 3 synchronisés sur le même mac, et aucun soucis, les app se transfèrent.
le tout est transférable également sur 5 ordinateurs au maximum (pour les éléments achetés sur le store)


----------



## miaou (12 Janvier 2010)

a ce propos je me pose une question:  Ai-je le droit de revendre (légalement ) mon iphone avec toutes les applications, pour moi je pense pas de problème.  Je pourrais transférer toutes les applications de mon Itunes sur mon nouveau . mais pour l'ancien ?
c'est pas pour tout de suite mais j'y pense ....


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2010)

Si tu le revends avec tes applications il faut obligatoirement donner ton identifiant Appel sur l'iTunes store donc cela veut dire donner ton numéro de carte de crédit. Ensuite, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## twinworld (12 Janvier 2010)

si y a le numéro de carte de crédit avec, je suis intéressé !!


----------



## miaou (13 Janvier 2010)

ouais  on en reparlera 
Merci gwen


----------



## meinMac (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Sur le même thème, si j'ai installé une application payante sur plusieurs machines ( tjs 5 maximum) est-il possible de connaitre le nom de ces machines si on a oublié ?


----------

